# Don McLean makes it rhyme.



## Chris Hobson (Sep 11, 2021)

It has been suggested that Don McLean didn't really drive his Chevvy to the levie but only put that line into the song because it rhymed. So the question is, if you drive your car to somewhere that it rhymes with were will you go?

Drove my Land Rover to Dover.
Drove my Mazda to Asda.
Drove my Lexus to Texas.
The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Docb (Sep 11, 2021)

Drove my Honda, yonda


----------



## Grldtnr (Sep 11, 2021)

Drove my Skoda to Zaragoza, or Saratoga,.,..hmmm maybe I should have night something else.
Audi is even worse!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 11, 2021)

Could drive our Antara (ie Vauxhall) to Yoxall but don't want to go there.  We will be driving our Moho somewhere soon, but where on earth rhymes with either Fiat or Ducato, let alone Pilote?


----------



## Grldtnr (Sep 11, 2021)

Are we nit picking Jenny wrench?


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 11, 2021)

Drove my Honda to The Rhondda. 
Drove my Yaris to Paris.
Drove my Bently to Bently.
Not sure that works but there is a village called Bently near Beverley.


----------



## Robin (Sep 11, 2021)

I drove my Land Rover Discovery to San Francisco, in other words, my Disco to Frisco…..I’ll get my coat..


----------



## Robin (Sep 11, 2021)

Son has just contributed
Drove my Audi to Saudi

Husband just added 
Drove my Beamer to Lima

I‘ll try and keep the family more under control.


----------



## Contused (Sep 11, 2021)

Drove my Clio to Rio.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 11, 2021)

Grldtnr said:


> Are we nit picking Jenny wrench?


Nit-picking, Moi? said Miss Piggy's mate,  in high dudgeon .......


----------



## Bloden (Sep 11, 2021)

I could drive my Suzuki to Newquay.


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 29, 2021)

Took my Fiesta for a siesta;
Drove my Captur while in rapture;
Took my Ka and went quite far;
Drove my Nissan .... and it was raining!!


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 30, 2021)

Drove my Subaru to Timbuktu
But took my Saab somewhere quite drab.
Drove my Qashqai out to Shanghai
But my Kia stayed quite near.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 30, 2021)

Drove my Rolls to both Poles
Drove my Jaguar to Nicaragua
Drove my Morris to see Doris

And just for a change, flew my rocket to Drumnadrochit


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 30, 2021)

Morris Minor to Carolina.
Morris Marina to Argentina.
Morris Eight to Margate.


----------



## Bloden (Sep 30, 2021)

mikeyB said:


> And just for a change, flew my rocket to Drumnadrochit


Was there a tv show based in Drumnadrochit? The name’s familiar.  

You should go in your shiny new chair to Aberdare (once you got the rain cover sorted, of course).


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 1, 2021)

Drove my Austin to Austin
Drove my Capri to Capri
Drove my Granada to Granada
Drove my Montego to Montego

Oh, wait a minute ....


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 2, 2021)

Don’t forget driving your Cortina to Cortina


----------

